
What are the best paying java dev roles in London? - retube
What industry&#x2F;subject&#x2F;project-types?
======
ig1
Front-office investment banking. Quant dev, risk, algo trading, low latency,
etc. Lead dev can make 100-130k base + substantial bonus. At small hedge funds
it's possible to get carry which obviously means the sky is the limit.

Contracts rates are generally in the £500-£1000/day range.

~~~
gadders
As someone who works in the field above (but not as a dev) I'd agree.

There is also a leap in salaries depending on which side of the business/IT
dividing line you sit.

